# Specific Questions on Mylar Bags, O2 Absorbers, and Gamma Lids



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

All,

I am in the process of getting all the materials ordered to begin packaging food in mylar bags/food grade buckets. I have a few very specific questions below. I appreciate any feedback people can give me on those questions.

Thanks,
ScientistPrepper



Mylar Bags Thickness:
What thickness of mylar bags should be used? Is there a specific thickness that a FoodSaver is able to seal? (Can FoodSavers seal mylar?)


Stores/Sources/Vendors:
What are the best vendors to get various sizes of mylar bags? 
What are the best vendors to get various sizes of O2 absorbers?
What are the best vendors to get gamma lids for the least expensive price???
I'd appreciate suggestions for both local stores as well as online vendors.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I personally have not had success sealing mylar with the food saver. I get my mylar and absorbers in package deals from amazon thru dicountmylarbags.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know why you'd use a Food Saver to seal a mylar bag. I use an iron on high heat. Amazon is just as good as any supplier although many years ago I ran across a website called themylarman and his prices were good. I think he's no longer in business.

As far as thickness of bag, I've used multiple bag thicknesses and once you place it in a protective container like a food grade 5 gallon bucket, that will protect the mylar from being perforated.

I buy my Gamma Lids from the big box stores or Amazon.

Good questions but my suggestion is to stop ANAL-Yzing everything so much. This ain't Rocket Science. HA!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Buckets and gamma lids from Lowes or Home Depot. I also have a friend in the soup business. They get their soup "base" in 5 and 6 gallon buckets. I can ask him every so often to grab what he can for me. They come in sprayed out but still smelling pretty rich of whatever beef, chicken, or chowder broth they had in them.



Slippy said:


> I don't know why you'd use a Food Saver to seal a mylar bag. I use an iron on high heat. Amazon is just as good as any supplier although many years ago I ran across a website called themylarman and his prices were good. I think he's no longer in business.
> 
> As far as thickness of bag, I've used multiple bag thicknesses and once you place it in a protective container like a food grade 5 gallon bucket, that will protect the mylar from being perforated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what's the intended use for the gamma lids? .... not really intended for long term storage and even detrimental if you intend to stack buckets .... 3 times the cost of the regular locking lids besides ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> what's the intended use for the gamma lids? .... not really intended for long term storage and even detrimental if you intend to stack buckets .... 3 times the cost of the regular locking lids besides ...


We store lots of things on 5 gallon buckets, not just 5 gallons of one item. Basic sundries in some buckets, multiple meals stored in 1 or 1/2 gallon sized mylar bags, hygiene products; soap, toothpaste, toothbrushes, over the counter medicines etc. For ease of rotation, the gamma lids allow easy access.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Slippy said:


> We store lots of things on 5 gallon buckets, not just 5 gallons of one item. Basic sundries in some buckets, multiple meals stored in 1 or 1/2 gallon sized mylar bags, hygiene products; soap, toothpaste, toothbrushes, over the counter medicines etc. For ease of rotation, the gamma lids allow easy access.


^^^^ What he said.

I'll seal most buckets with a normal lid. But as Slippy said, I'm sure there will be some buckets of mixed items or ones i want to access without breaking the seal on a regular lid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just went and checked one bucket that I have a Gamma Lid on; inside was the following;

A new cheapo Lantern from Bass Pro Shops
2 50 round boxes of Blazer Brass 9mm
16 toothbrushes
20 small travel sized boxes of toothpaste
4 double packs of Tylenol with a 2017 exp date
10 packs of dental floss
2 large boxes of matches sealed in a ziploc bag
6 Wise food meals(Beef Stroganoff)
1 titanium camp pan with lid

Easy access with the gamma lid and I took out 2 toothbrushes and 2 travel toothpastes to put in my overnight bag.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Using a Foodsaver on a mylar bag doesn't work. Trust me, I tried. Big time fail. Good thing I only tried it on one small bag.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

ScientistPrepper said:


> What are the best vendors to get gamma lids for the least expensive price???


You only need one gamma lid for each variety of food, i.e. one for the rice bucket, one for the beans bucket, one for the sugar bucket. I get mine at Home Depot, no shipping charges.

*Rancher*


----------

